# Quick Question...



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey, tomorrow I'm going to be working on 360s, and Im wondering when I first start working on them whether or not I should go BS or FS. I'm very comfortable with my FS 180, I'm not too comfortable with BS 180s yet. The jump im hitting is probably a 10 fter, unfortunately no pow landing but hey, theres like never any snow around here. :thumbsdown:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

My first 360 was FS. I started preparing for them by hitting small features off to the side of runs at slow speed, getting used to what it was like if i landed at 270 (so i know to turn out the last bit of the spin etc), then just bit the bullet on a small kicker. May not have been the cleanest 360 but it was easier than i was expecting


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

bs 360 is easier b/c your not landing blind.

get the 180 bs down first.

go read up on carving platform for 360 off jumps snowboard addiciton video youtube.

or Jed's blog snomie.com

learn to do 360 on flat ground going across the slope first then take it to the air.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll try some BS 180s first. So you are going up on your toe edge and carving it out... the other day I tried a Front 3 and made it all the way to 270, but banged my knees right on an icy knuckle....

Didn't feel too great, but I'll try it again. 

What do you mean, 360 on flat slope? If you mean just a heli spin, I can do that, but...


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Landing blind was worry for me at first too, but i found that even if i did land at 270, i landed on my toes, letting me turn the rest of the way out without catching an edge. Definitely not a pro, and probably not qualified to answer your questions, but as someone who just got the 360s down i thought i would give my experiences.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Atoxa said:


> I'll try some BS 180s first. So you are going up on your toe edge and carving it out... the other day I tried a Front 3 and made it all the way to 270, but banged my knees right on an icy knuckle....
> 
> Didn't feel too great, but I'll try it again.
> 
> What do you mean, 360 on flat slope? If you mean just a heli spin, I can do that, but...


Before you go out ill try to give you some tips of things I have to work on to fix my 3s because they are kicking my fucking ass. First off, I learned 180s wrong, i would whip my board around under me instead of rotate my head and upper body...this causes a lot of problems jumping onto rails and boxes and can throw off my commitment on jumps. So first and foremost (if FS is easier like it was for me start working on that) practice good 180s where you pop, bring your board up to you with your knees bent and rotate your head. Un learning the wrong way to spin is being a bitch for me. At home not strapped in or anything practice jumping up and spinning the 3 while keeping your knees bent up to you (so you aren't straight legged). Then when you take these to the jump that will hopefully get you comfortable with a good pop and a clean rotation. Speaking of pop it will be very important, you dont need a ton, but to do tricks off jumps and get good air you need to pop, so really get comfy with a good control pop off the jumps before you start spinning. Through trying 3s the last week I have really figured out what im doing wrong but just cant dial them in and clean them up to the level I want, and im going to attribute some of my problem to not learning the basics correctly, so while you might want to jump head first into spins dial that shit back and work on good pops with good straight airs and grabs to control your self in the air. It would probably do good to spend a day just working on good air control, learning grabs, and doing 1s



24WERD said:


> bs 360 is easier b/c your not landing blind. Not necessarily, everyone is different and are comfortable going different ways
> 
> get the 180 bs down first.
> 
> ...


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

IdahoFreshies said:


> Before you go out ill try to give you some tips of things I have to work on to fix my 3s because they are kicking my fucking ass. First off, I learned 180s wrong, i would whip my board around under me instead of rotate my head and upper body...this causes a lot of problems jumping onto rails and boxes and can throw off my commitment on jumps. So first and foremost (if FS is easier like it was for me start working on that) practice good 180s where you pop, bring your board up to you with your knees bent and rotate your head. Un learning the wrong way to spin is being a bitch for me. At home not strapped in or anything practice jumping up and spinning the 3 while keeping your knees bent up to you (so you aren't straight legged). Then when you take these to the jump that will hopefully get you comfortable with a good pop and a clean rotation. Speaking of pop it will be very important, you dont need a ton, but to do tricks off jumps and get good air you need to pop, so really get comfy with a good control pop off the jumps before you start spinning. Through trying 3s the last week I have really figured out what im doing wrong but just cant dial them in and clean them up to the level I want, and im going to attribute some of my problem to not learning the basics correctly, so while you might want to jump head first into spins dial that shit back and work on good pops with good straight airs and grabs to control your self in the air. It would probably do good to spend a day just working on good air control, learning grabs, and doing 1s


I appreciate the tips! Right now I've got a lot of my grabs pretty much down, I get a little scared when I try them off the 25 footer, but on the little 10 footer I can do an Indie (Grabbing toeedge middle of board, right?), grab the front of my board and do a method (Grabbing behind you, I usually grab right in front of the front binding).

Theres a little jump I found that shoots you right up onto the trail, and I practice my 1s on there. On a FS 180, I usually spin my body and head and then let my board follow, and I usually land it with some time to spare. Thanks for the tips, I'll try to throw down a clean 3 on the slopes today!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Atoxa said:


> I appreciate the tips! Right now I've got a lot of my grabs pretty much down, I get a little scared when I try them off the 25 footer, but on the little 10 footer I can do an Indie (Grabbing toeedge middle of board, right?), grab the front of my board and do a method (Grabbing behind you, I usually grab right in front of the front binding).
> 
> Theres a little jump I found that shoots you right up onto the trail, and I practice my 1s on there. On a FS 180, I usually spin my body and head and then let my board follow, and I usually land it with some time to spare. Thanks for the tips, I'll try to throw down a clean 3 on the slopes today!


good luck with it!

My park just got a jump line in, and I couldn't do as much as I wanted because my wrist was all fucked up and didn't want to injure it more, so I spent most of the day just doing straight airs and 1s at the end of the day, I couldn't even really grab because my right hand just couldn't grip anything. So hopefully this week i can spend enough time on the first two small jumps (like 10 and 15) and practice those 3s on something nice and consistent.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

I actually didn't work on any 3s yesterday, since I took a pretty hard fall on a 30 fter early in the day and took it easy for the rest, just working on nailing down some tricks I already knew. I'll try to do it this fri/sat


----------



## bushwakhan (Feb 16, 2013)

ouch. im still working on getting over the knuckle confidently on 5 footers haha. so more power to you. good luck.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Atoxa said:


> Hey, tomorrow I'm going to be working on 360s, and Im wondering when I first start working on them whether or not I should go BS or FS. I'm very comfortable with my FS 180, I'm not too comfortable with BS 180s yet. The jump im hitting is probably a 10 fter, unfortunately no pow landing but hey, theres like never any snow around here. :thumbsdown:


If you learnt fs 180s first, it's totally normal to be more comfortable with frontside 360s before bs 360s. Nothing wrong with going for fs 360 before bs 360.

Everyone has a preferred spin side when they first start spinning and it's usually the direction that they started learning 180s first.

That said, once you learn and master fs 360s, make sure you go back and work on the other spin directions because leaving them too long is like leaving your switch riding too long. It becomes harder and harder to force yourself to spin other directions as the skill gap between your frontside spin and other spins grow.

Also, I'd recommend practicing 360 technique on flat ground. You can learn and practice most of the technique on flat ground before you take it to a jump. That's really the safest and easiest way to learn 360s.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

@Jed What do you mean by practicing the technique on flat ground? Do you mean strapping my snowboard on, and trying to turn a full 360 in a jump? I can't do that, I can do a 180, or do you mean sliding down a slope and doing a 360 without a jump? I can do that, but I guess I could practice it more.

@Bush Yeah, that jump kinda sucked.  Wasn't paying attention on a method, didn't bring my board down all the way fast enough and pretty much bellyflopped the landing.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Atoxa said:


> @Jed What do you mean by practicing the technique on flat ground? Do you mean strapping my snowboard on, and trying to turn a full 360 in a jump? I can't do that, I can do a 180, or do you mean sliding down a slope and doing a 360 without a jump? I can do that, but I guess I could practice it more.


Yeah the second one. Sliding down a green run and practice carving in and popping into a 360.

Once you can do that every time then you're ready to take it on a jump, but getting that carving technique down on a flat green run first is very important to smooth 360 rotation.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

While on the FS/BS point, i assume that FS (for a natural rider) means anti-clockwise right?

If thats the case then why is a FS boardslide the one where we face our backside down the mountain (i.e. 90 degree clockwise turn into the boardslide). Completely threw me off guard when looking at youtube videos...


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> While on the FS/BS point, i assume that FS (for a natural rider) means anti-clockwise right?
> 
> If thats the case then why is a FS boardslide the one where we face our backside down the mountain (i.e. 90 degree clockwise turn into the boardslide). Completely threw me off guard when looking at youtube videos...


When talking about rail/box tricks, fs/bs is no longer about which way you spin, but rather which side of the rail you approach from.

So if you approach with the rail in front of you it becomes frontside, if you approach with the rail behind you it becomes backside.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Fair enough. To me i still see it as putting my frontside forwards, but have to ignore that instinct and think the reverse

Looking forward to cleaning up my 3s this weekend. I am like the OP i think in that my backside 180s are much more 'forced' and i doubt i could pull off a 360 that direction


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Great advice here. My biggest issue was not sucking up my knees when doing spins. I dunno why it took me so long to realize it. Straight airs I did it well every time. Then again at first, straight airs and grabs were much easier and that naturally brings up your knees.

Anyway good luck! If your hill has lots of side hits they are a great second step to flats practice.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Jed said:


> When talking about rail/box tricks, fs/bs is no longer about which way you spin, but rather which side of the rail you approach from.
> 
> So if you approach with the rail in front of you it becomes frontside, if you approach with the rail behind you it becomes backside.


It is so hard to explain this to people. Some people just refuse to understand that is how the rail tricks are classified.


----------



## bushwakhan (Feb 16, 2013)

Jed said:


> Yeah the second one. Sliding down a green run and practice carving in and popping into a 360.
> 
> Once you can do that every time then you're ready to take it on a jump, but getting that carving technique down on a flat green run first is very important to smooth 360 rotation.


Carving in toe or heel depending on spin directionnright? Or does that matter ?


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

bushwakhan said:


> Carving in toe or heel depending on spin directionnright? Or does that matter ?


I think it is easier to do FS from your heel edge, and BS from your toe. Although you can 1 and 3 from either edge, as you do larger spins you will want to follow the above advice.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Jed said:


> Yeah the second one. Sliding down a green run and practice carving in and popping into a 360.
> 
> Once you can do that every time then you're ready to take it on a jump, but getting that carving technique down on a flat green run first is very important to smooth 360 rotation.


I just realized that when I do the spin on a flat I always go backside. Should I get comfortable with my FS, or go with the flow and try the BS 3?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Go with what you've been working on, it should feel natural, on your way to the lifts start workin on the FS rotation on the snow so you start to feel that too.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Atoxa said:


> I just realized that when I do the spin on a flat I always go backside. Should I get comfortable with my FS, or go with the flow and try the BS 3?


Either bs or fs is fine. Whichever way you're more comfortable learning 360s, go with that.

Once you get your 360s mastered in one direction you can go back and learn the other directions, but for now just focus on the one that feels the most comfortable to you.


----------

